# The Point Isn’t to be a Good Photographer, But to Enjoy Life



## nerwin (Nov 5, 2015)

I really love reading stuff by Eric Kim. This article is no exception, its very long..but its worth the read because he makes a lot of interesting points on how we should enjoy life too. 

The Point Isn’t to be a Good Photographer, But to Enjoy Life


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 14, 2015)

I would not buy a used car from that riter.


----------



## LGreene (Jan 14, 2016)

I think much that is written here is applicable to all professions / hobbies. I don't follow all the assumptions and deductions in this article, but on the whole the sentiment rings true for me. In my experience, many of the best photographs taken, have been shot when the photographer is engaging with the subject and has made some kind of emotional investment in the scene. When hoping for great photographs, 'happiness' or 'experience' are better goals to strive, than 'the perfect photograph.'


----------



## LGreene (Jan 14, 2016)

I think much that is written here is applicable to all professions / hobbies. I don't follow all the assumptions and deductions in this article, but on the whole the sentiment rings true for me. In my experience, many of the best photographs taken, have been shot when the photographer is engaging with the subject and has made some kind of emotional investment in the scene. When hoping for great photographs, 'happiness' or 'experience' are better goals to strive, than 'the perfect photograph.'


----------

